# Avis Macbook 2010



## viccad (18 Mai 2010)

Je voudrais savoir si des gens pouvait me donner leurs avis sur le nouveau Macbook 2010 la mise a jours.

Si des gens viennent de l'acheter et ce qu'il en pense??

Merci beaucoup

Viccad


----------



## ss13 (18 Mai 2010)

en tout cas moi, maintenant , j'ésite avec le macbook (nouveau) avec 4 GO ou le macbook pro 13" .. et sa m'enerve bien :/!


----------



## neotomas64 (18 Mai 2010)

salut,
franchement j'ai le macbook 2009 et pour une carte graphique légèrement mieux, 0,14gHz en plus et 2h d'autonomie en plus je ne trouve pas les 100 de hausse justifiés. 
Je trouve même qu'à la limite le macbook pro vaut plus le coup maintenant sachant que 4go de ram coûtent sur le marché près de 100, qu'il est un peu plus léger et qu'il a un port sd + firewire (si on en a l'utilité...).


----------



## viccad (18 Mai 2010)

Si j'achète le macbook blanc je pense rajouter mais pas tout de suite 4G de mémoire vive.

Je suis dans un grand moment d'hésitation entre les deux macs....


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Mai 2010)

Le MacBook blanc 2010 est une pure arnaque. A choisir je prendrais sans hésiter le pro quelque soit mon utilisation. Tu gagnes un port SD, le fw 800, un clavier rétro éclairé, une meilleure gueule pour 0 de plus avec l'option 4GB sur le MacBook. 999 pour une bouse pareille c'est de l'arnaque. En 2010 un portable C2D a 1000 avec 2GB de Ram on marche sur la tête.


----------



## neotomas64 (18 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Le MacBook blanc 2010 est une pure arnaque. A choisir je prendrais sans hésiter le pro quelque soit mon utilisation. Tu gagnes un port SD, le fw 800, un clavier rétro éclairé, une meilleure gueule pour 0 de plus avec l'option 4GB sur le MacBook. 999 pour une bouse pareille c'est de l'arnaque. En 2010 un portable C2D a 1000 avec 2GB de Ram on marche sur la tête.


alors si tu vas par là que dire du macbook pro 13" à 1450  (et même de celui à 1150? :rateau: ) de toute façon mettre un c2d à l'heure actuelle sachant que tout le monde est passé aux i c'est discutable. Par contre l'autonomie des mac est énorme, l'OS génial, la coque (polycarbonate ou alu) est superbe, ... sinon c'est sûr que acheter un macbook actuel c'est allez bien en deçà des performances affichées par la concurrence mais néanmoins largement suffisant pour un grand nombre d'utilisateurs et avec des avantages que la concurrence n'a pas. Donc si tu ne comptes pas passer à 2go de suite en effet le macbook 2010 est un bon choix que tu ne regretteras  (moi c'est juste l'augmentation du prix que je trouve dommage)


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2010)

S'il faut acheter ce soir, sans hésitation le MBP 13" à 2.4 GHz.

Quand je repense aux promesses de Steve quant aux laptop 2010, je me dis que ça devait être de l'humour. 

Pour ma part, je suis content de passer mon tour jusqu'en 2011. :sleep:


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Mai 2010)

neotomas64 a dit:


> alors si tu vas par là que dire du macbook pro 13" à 1450  (et même de celui à 1150? :rateau: ) de toute façon mettre un c2d à l'heure actuelle sachant que tout le monde est passé aux i c'est discutable. Par contre l'autonomie des mac est énorme, l'OS génial, la coque (polycarbonate ou alu) est superbe, ... sinon c'est sûr que acheter un macbook actuel c'est allez bien en deçà des performances affichées par la concurrence mais néanmoins largement suffisant pour un grand nombre d'utilisateurs et avec des avantages que la concurrence n'a pas. Donc si tu ne comptes pas passer à 2go de suite en effet le macbook 2010 est un bon choix que tu ne regretteras  (moi c'est juste l'augmentation du prix que je trouve dommage)



Tu parles coco, mais les MBP alu a le méritéed'avoir bien plus de fonction que le MB. J'en fais d'ailleurs mention dans mon précédent post.
Le MB n'apporte strictement rien par rapport au MBP au niveau du prix, qui arrive au niveau du pro si on ajoute les 4GB en option, mis a part qu'il n'est pas en alu, n'a pas de SD, pas de fw800, pas de IR pour la télécommande, pas de rétro-éclairage pour le clavier...

JE LE RÉPETE: même si certain pensent encore que 2GB est assez (ce qui est totalement faux puisque la mémoire vidéo est partagée avec la mémoire RAM), le MacBook 2010 est un attrape pigeon, avec un prix trop élevé pour ce qu'il vaut. Si vous voulez moins vous faire pigeonner, prennez le Pro 13" d'entrée de gamme, qui a le mérite d'avoir plus de fonctionnalités et d'être plus évolutif que le MB hors de prix.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Mai 2010)

Bah, hors de prix, faut relativiser. J'ai acheté le lien en 2007 à 1200  avec un gma 950


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Mai 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bah, hors de prix, faut relativiser. J'ai acheté le lien en 2007 à 1200 &#8364; avec un gma 950&#8230;



Justement, si tu relativises avec ce qui existe à l'heure actuelle sur le marché, que ce soit chez les autres fabricants, ou même avec les autres portables d'apple, alors oui le MB a un prix disproportionné par rapport au reste de la gamme.

EDIT: Moi je m'en tamponne la nouille avec une pelle à tarte, je dis ça pour vous. Si ça vous convient d'acheter un truc plus cher que ce qu'il vaut, c'est votre problème, pas le mien.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Je rejoins Hellix sur son avis autant il l'aurait mit avec 4GO de RAM et laissé à 899 &#8364; pour le coup il aurait vraiment valu le coût et coup. Et même à 999 euros avec 4 GO sa aurait pu passer, mais là non sa passe pas.

1088 euros avec 4 GO de RAM, l'ancien modèle serai à 990 euros avec 4GO de RAM et une CG un peu moins costaud mais de toute façon les 2 CG sont toujours ridicule comparé a ce qui se fait donc ... un évolution très relative je trouve.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mai 2010)

et l'analyse du manque d'intérêt par rapport au premier modèle de MBP 13' est on ne peut plus justifiée, le best seller des portables d'Apple risque de patiner un peu plus.

Sur la hausse des prix, il ne faut non plus oublier que l'euro a très fortement baissé et que nos amis en dollars souhaitent aussi conserver leur marge et amortir un éventuel choc monétaire, certaines prévisions anticipant un dollar pour 0,90 ....

Et comme dit dans le fil, début 2007 un MBA 2Ghz avec la carte GMA 950 était à plus de 1200 , donc c'est plutôt positif que de payer une machine deux fois plus rapide, près de 20 % de moins, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Et comme dit dans le fil, début 2007 un MBA 2Ghz avec la carte GMA 950 était à plus de 1200 , donc c'est plutôt positif que de payer une machine deux fois plus rapide, près de 20 % de moins, non ?



Trouver des machines beaucoup plus performante aux alentours de 700 euros, je trouve pas sa positif.


----------



## papi13 (19 Mai 2010)

Au final autant acheté l'ancien macbook (de 2009)


----------



## ss13 (19 Mai 2010)

On le trouve encore facile en magazin ?
Et le nouveau est annoncer ou il est déjà dans les magasins et tt ..?


----------



## Scalounet (20 Mai 2010)

j'ai acheté il y a 2 mois un MB, et personnellement j'en suis satisfait... (faut dire que j'en profitais pour switcher). 

il me convient parfaitement, et comme j'ai eu une bonne remise lors de l'achat, je vais en profiter pour lui rajouter 2Go de mémoire et ça sera parfait pour l'utilisation que j'en fais ! 

sinon, a part 2 ou 3 bricoles par rapport au MBP, c'est exactement le même... 

et puis moi,  je l'aime bien en blanc... ça change des autres !


----------



## papi13 (20 Mai 2010)

Oui tu as en encore à la Fnac et je sais plus où, mais dépêche.
Après je ne suis surement pas très objective vu que j'ai une version 2009 que j'ai acheté y'a un mois et que ça m'embêterais d'avoir fait une erreur d'achat.
La nouvelle carte vidéo est-elle beaucoup plus performante ?


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Mai 2010)

lepastis51 a dit:


> Oui tu as en encore à la Fnac et je sais plus où, mais dépêche.
> Après je ne suis surement pas très objective vu que j'ai une version 2009 que j'ai acheté y'a un mois et que ça m'embêterais d'avoir fait une erreur d'achat.
> La nouvelle carte vidéo est-elle beaucoup plus performante ?



Non, ça ne justifie pas une augmentation de 100.


----------



## bookbook (22 Mai 2010)

Sinon on trouve la version 2009 sur le refurb à 749 euros.
C'est je crois la meilleure solution actuelle pour acquérir un MacBook blanc à un prix raisonnable.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2010)

neotomas64 a dit:


> salut,
> franchement j'ai le macbook 2009 et pour une carte graphique légèrement mieux, 0,14gHz en plus et 2h d'autonomie en plus je ne trouve pas les 100 de hausse justifiés.
> Je trouve même qu'à la limite le macbook pro vaut plus le coup maintenant sachant que 4go de ram coûtent sur le marché près de 100, qu'il est un peu plus léger et qu'il a un port sd + firewire (si on en a l'utilité...).


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec neotomas64


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Trouver des machines beaucoup plus performante aux alentours de 700 euros, je trouve pas sa positif.



Pendant ces trois année j'ai bénéficié de cette excellente machine, depuis quelques mois j'ai réussi à convaincre mon épouse et elle l'a adopté. Au vu des performances, un simple disque dur de 500 GO et je pense que nous pourrons encore l'utiliser au mois 3 à 5 ans sans trop de problèmes.

Mais force est de constater qu'en dépit de la récente hausse tarifaire, sur les trois dernières années les prix ont baissé alors que les performances sont en hausse et ce à tous les niveaux, sauf pour ce qui est de la connectique. De toute manière si j'étais un power user, je ne serai pas sur mac, mais sur PC à passer mon temps à trifouiller les entrailles de la machine.

Au contraire même, je pense que lors du renouvellement du MacBook c'est sans doute un Macbook entrée de gamme que je prendrai.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Je suis étudiant et ne pas avoir de prise HDMI directement sans passer par la case "banque" m'irrite un peu. 

Depuis l'alu, l'unibody en plastique maintenant, APPLE se repose, d'ailleurs un changement brusque a toujours joué contre APPLE. Mais le faite de pas posséder de prise universel je trouve sa passable une fois, après il est envisageable que j'ai envie de retourner sur PC malgré les avantages d'un macbook. Et le nouveau macbook ne sert strictement à rien c'est juste pour uniformiser les commandes. (Proc, CM, CG).

Et le manque de connectique est au final un gros handicap, rien que branché sur la TV, je pourrai repassé sur PC.

Je parle même pas de la gamme "pro" qui pour moi est une gamme a peine normale.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Le GROS handicap du MB par rapport au MBP : maximum 4Go de RAM versus 8Go de RAM.
Sans parler du clavier rétro, FW800, etc.


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

Mais non... Le MB prend "officieusement" 8 Gb lui aussi.

Il fut un temps où Apple appliquait des limitations logicielles à ses machines d'entrée de gamme. Maintenant, c'est plutôt de la désinformation. C'est moins compliqué à contourner 

Bref, faut pas croire tout ce que dit la Pomme.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le GROS handicap du MB par rapport au MBP : maximum 4Go de RAM versus 8Go de RAM.
> Sans parler du clavier rétro, FW800, etc.



Pour faire bref :
- travailler sans lumière c'est pas bon (mal de tête, fatigue, yeux), alors le clavier éclairé je m'en cogne, surtout que les rares fois ou je suis dans le noir l'écran éclaire le clavier et de toute façon je le connais le clavier. Enfin bref sa c'est un détail sa m'étonnerai que les pro au bout de 10Heures, travail dans la nuit. 
- FW 800 oui c'est à la limite le seul avantage, mais sa reste très faible comme connectique. Et encore faut-il en avoir l'utilité ce qui n'est pas mon cas.


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour faire bref :
> - travailler sans lumière c'est pas bon (mal de tête, fatigue, yeux), alors le clavier éclairé je m'en cogne, surtout que les rares fois ou je suis dans le noir l'écran éclaire le clavier et de toute façon je le connais le clavier. Enfin bref sa c'est un détail sa m'étonnerai que les pro au bout de 10Heures, travail dans la nuit.
> - FW 800 oui c'est à la limite le seul avantage, mais sa reste très faible comme connectique. Et encore faut-il en avoir l'utilité ce qui n'est pas mon cas.



Très faible.. question de point de vue... Moi je ne peux plus m'en passer avec mes disques dur externes... Quand tu fais du 80 Mo/s (100Mo/s max théoriques) en écriture ou en lecture (ce qui est presque la vitesse maximum d'un disque dur interne de base), je peux te dire que l'usb à coté est à la ramasse...

Et pour les sauvegardes Time Machine c'est le pied aussi... le tout moné en chaine :love:.

Bref c'est sur que si tu ne t'en sers pas (avant d'avoir la "curiosité" de tester le fw800 j'avais le même avis que toi), alors les avantages sont moins gros... n'empêche qu'avec son nouveau tarif, le macbook blanc est devenu le mac le moins intéressant de toute la gamme d'Apple... 

Crise de l'euro ou pas, 999 c'est bien trop cher pour ce que c'est. Vous pouvez trouver n'importe quelle excuse, il est bien trop cher pour un portable à 2GB de Ram.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Moi a dit:


> Selon des Users, sur leur MB seulement 6Go de RAM sur 8 étaient reconnus. Apple bride délibéremment ses MB à 4Go officiellement, et 6Go selon certains retours, c'est un fait. Toujours est-il que 6 n'est pas égal à 8 chez moi




Oui, 6Go selon certains. Je n'ai jamais lu un avis de 8Go sur un MB.


----------



## viccad (23 Mai 2010)

Je l'ai achete le macbook pro 13" une pure bombe!!!

Merci a vous tous

Viccad


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Selon des Users, sur leur MB seulement 6Go de RAM sur 8 étaient reconnus. Apple bride délibéremment ses MB à 4Go officiellement, et 6Go selon certains retours, c'est un fait. Toujours est-il que 6 n'est pas égal à 8 chez moi


 Tu parles des MB avec coque de première génération. Sur les Unibody polycarbonate, il ne semble pas y avoir de limitation.

Historiquement, les MB prenaient jusqu'à 3 Go en 2007, hormis le tout premier, limité à 2 Go. Puis avec la révision de 2007 (soit le passage au GMA x3100), 6 Go jusqu'en 2009. Enfin, la nouvelle coque est synonyme de 8 Go.

Au passage, la limitation dont tu parles se trouvait aussi sur certains MBP 15" & 17", jusqu'en 2009.

Source : Mactracker.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

> Enfin, la nouvelle coque est synonyme de 8 Go.



Selon qui ? A t-on fait des essais ? A t-on de réelles preuves ?
Je veux simplement mettre en garde certaines personnes qui seraient tentées de mettre 8Go de RAM sur leur MB sur de simples rumeurs. Le but recherché n'est pas de faire perdre inutilement de l'argent aux MacUsers à l'achat de 8Go. Tant que je n'aurai pas vu un Moniteur d'activité d'un MB 2010 avec 8Go reconnus je préconiserai la prudence sur ce genre de rumeurs. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Tu parles des MB avec coque de première génération. Sur les Unibody polycarbonate, il ne semble pas y avoir de limitation.



Sur tout ordinateur il y'a une limitation. que ce soit l'OS (par exemple MAC OS X est limité en RAM à 128Go si je ne m'abuse) ou l'hardware (CG, carte mère, etc.).


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

A mon avis, on risque longtemps d'attendre un utilisateur francophone avec ces 8 Go, tant que le prix des barrettes ne descendra pas.

Pour ce qui de Mactracker, cette source s'est révélée fiable pour les différents Mac que j'ai démonté, updaté, etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sur tout ordinateur il y'a une limitation. que ce soit l'OS (par exemple MAC OS X est limité en RAM à 128Go si je ne m'abuse) ou l'hardware (CG, carte mère, etc.).



Je parlais d'une prétendue limitation matérielle voulue par Apple.

Pour l'instant, et dans l'attente du 10.6.4, une limitation des laptop 2009 est la fonction supplémentaire du trackpad sur les laptop 2010.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> A mon avis, on risque longtemps d'attendre un utilisateur francophon avec ces 8 Go, tant que le prix des barrettes ne descendra pas.
> 
> Pour ce qui de Mactracker, cette source s'est révélée fiable pour les différents Mac que j'ai démonté, updaté, etc.



Pour les barettes 8Go les prix baissent significativement avec le temps, mais ça reste chère je te l'accorde (autour des 350&#8364; pour un kit 2x4Go de RAM so-dimm DDR3 1066 pour le MBP 2009).

Mactracker je ne connaîs pas, mais par contre j'aurais plus tendance à faire confiance au fabriquant du MB, c'est-à-dire Apple, qui annonce 4Go max&#8230; Mais Apple peut mentir (pour quelles raisons ? je n'en vois pas).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Très faible.. question de point de vue... Moi je ne peux plus m'en passer avec mes disques dur externes... Quand tu fais du 80 Mo/s (100Mo/s max théoriques) en écriture ou en lecture (ce qui est presque la vitesse maximum d'un disque dur interne de base), je peux te dire que l'usb à coté est à la ramasse...



Euh eSATA .... c'est plus rapide que le FW 800 ... alors bon je ne recherche pas l'extrême rapidité, mais le plus d'universalité. Et l'eSATA est présent sur les PC .... L'USB2 à la ramasse oui, pas pour les petits transferts par contre. Non seulement je peux m'en passer, mais en plus j'ai déjà quelque chose de plus rapide, cela dis je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas regardé le débit exact. Et j'ai rangé mon PC (partiel donc pas de distraction en ce moment :d)


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume si tu recherches l'univeralité tu t'es trompé de marque alors, parce que niveau universalité le Mac est clairement à la ramasse&#8230;


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mactracker je ne connaîs pas, mais par contre j'aurais plus tendance à faire confiance au fabriquant du MB, c'est-à-dire Apple, qui annonce 4Go max&#8230; Mais Apple peut mentir (pour quelles raisons ? je n'en vois pas).



Mactracker 

Tous les révisions de MB (hormis la première) ont des spécifications mémoire moins importantes que ce que relatent les utilisateurs.


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Euh eSATA .... c'est plus rapide que le FW 800 ... alors bon je ne recherche pas l'extrême rapidité, mais le plus d'universalité. Et l'eSATA est présent sur les PC .... L'USB2 à la ramasse oui, pas pour les petits transferts par contre. Non seulement je peux m'en passer, mais en plus j'ai déjà quelque chose de plus rapide, cela dis je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas regardé le débit exact. Et j'ai rangé mon PC (partiel donc pas de distraction en ce moment :d)



Blahblahblah, oui c'est bien le eSata plus rapide que le fw800...
Super utile quand le fw800 atteint presque les débits maximums d'écriture et de lecture sur un disque dur classique. Et puis, des raptor et des SSD en externe, ça court pas les rues.
C'est quoi l'utilité de payer pour rouler sur une autoroute à 130km/h si ta bagnole va au max à 90?

Donc pouvoir faire du 300Mo/s en transfert via le eSata quand un disque dur ne peut écrire qu'à 100Mo/s grand max... ouais super utile. Le fw800 n'est finalement pas si à la traine que ça.

Pour info le fw800 c'est 800MB/s soit 100Mo/s max. Sur mon aluice fw800 avec mon 5400rpm ecogreen, je fais du 80Mo/s en soutenu, soit le max possible pour le disque dur. Le eSata me serait bien inutile. Puis le eSata ne permet pas de chainer les disques aux dernières nouvelles...

Le jour ou tout le monde se trimbalera avec du SSD en externe comme en interne, le eSata pourra libérer réellement tout son potentiel.


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Mactracker
> 
> Tous les révisions de MB (hormis la première) ont des spécifications mémoire moins importantes que ce que relatent les utilisateurs.



http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images-100/sans-titre,fca5c329531f605b2d0d8760ed6035c5.jpg.html

Je suis sur un pc, c'est un détail.


----------



## David_b (23 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je suis étudiant et ne pas avoir de prise HDMI directement sans passer par la case "banque" m'irrite un peu.


tu fais des études de connectique ?


HDMI, c'est pour la TV, c'est ça ? Quand j'étais étudiant, j'avais pas la TV. Euh, en fait  je l'ai toujours pas :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Le jour ou tout le monde se trimbalera avec du SSD en externe comme en interne, le eSata pourra libérer réellement tout son potentiel.



Oui, et c'est pas demain la veille...
Je partage totalement ton point de vue. Et puis à moins que tu aies du rab de peau sur le fion à refourguer (ou une réelle nécessité) , le SSD, c'est pas encore donné...


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

David_b a dit:


> tu fais des études de connectique ?
> 
> 
> HDMI, c'est pour la TV, c'est ça ? Quand j'étais étudiant, j'avais pas la TV. Euh, en fait  je l'ai toujours pas :rateau:


Tu vis sans ? Tu la regarde même pas sur ton MacBook ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

iMacounet la RAM est bien sûr identifiée sur ton panneau de configuration, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle peut être réellement utilisée entièrement Pour savoir si tu peux en effet bien utiliser les 8Go il faut que tu lances un soft qui te fasse consomer plus de 4Go de RAM... Là, soit ton soft quitte avec un message du genre "out of memory" ou bien tout va bien


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Oki.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

David_b a dit:


> tu fais des études de connectique ?
> 
> 
> HDMI, c'est pour la TV, c'est ça ? Quand j'étais étudiant, j'avais pas la TV. Euh, en fait  je l'ai toujours pas :rateau:



Je regarde rarement la TV sauf pour des trucs culturel (FR4 parfois l'après midi) et je dois me taper la chaine parlementaire ....

Sinon c'est film sur ordinateur (et oui j'ai pas de lecteur DVD)

Par rapport au FW, sa se trouve l'eSATA va à 90 mo/s ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas forcement plus long  vu que tu as prit l'USB 2 pour comparer moi je prends qqc d'équivalent et au même prix, vu que les DD, eSATA font bien souvent FW.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Selon qui ? A t-on fait des essais ? A t-on de réelles preuves ?
> Je veux simplement mettre en garde certaines personnes qui seraient tentées de mettre 8Go de RAM sur leur MB sur de simples rumeurs. Le but recherché n'est pas de faire perdre inutilement de l'argent aux MacUsers à l'achat de 8Go. Tant que je n'aurai pas vu un Moniteur d'activité d'un MB 2010 avec 8Go reconnus je préconiserai la prudence sur ce genre de rumeurs.
> 
> 
> ...


Et y a t il une différence entre 32 bits et 64 bits quant à la prise en charge des 6/8 Go ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et y a t il une différence entre 32 bits et 64 bits quant à la prise en charge des 6/8 Go ?



La seule différence est au niveau des applications. Dans un système 32 bits, seulement 4GB de mémoire peuvent être attribués à une application. Le système 64 bits permet d'outrepasser cette limitation, et ainsi permettre a des applications plus gourmandes d'utiliser toute la mémoire nécessaire à leur bon fonctionnement.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

A condition que les applications en question soient elles aussi en 64bit


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images-100/sans-titre,fca5c329531f605b2d0d8760ed6035c5.jpg.html
> 
> Je suis sur un pc, c'est un détail.



Et bien oui, cela illustre ce que je dis et ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2010)

Il m'avait semblé avoir lu quelque part que le 32 bits gérait en réalité 3Go de mémoire vive


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Un OS 32bit ne peut adresser que 3,5Go de RAM, dont 256Mo pour la CG.


----------



## ipan (24 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir !

Je compte offrir à ma copine un macbook blanc 2010... :rateau:

Elle va faire des études de comptabilité, gestion, management...

Pour l'usage qu'elle va en avoir :
cours
internet
traitement de texte (office et iwork)
conférence
retouche photo
le tout avec itunes en fond

quelles configuration serait la bonne sans que ca rame ou autre ??
2 go sont suffisant ?

Merci d'avance, bonne nuit


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Mai 2010)

ipan a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> Je compte offrir à ma copine un macbook blanc 2010... :rateau:
> Elle va faire des études de comptabilité, gestion, management...
> ...



Office + iTunes + 256 MB bouffés par la carte graphique + le système... moi je trouve que 2GB c'est pas assez. Mon mac me lance 1,31 GB de dispo sur 4GB en lançant Word + Safari + iTunes...

Enfin j'ai déjà donné mon avis plus haut: 4GB sont la base à l'heure actuelle, 2GB c'et un peu limite...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Je change mon discours aussi, au début 2GO sa suffit, après si tu fais du bureau étendu, ou de plus en plus de chose, il vaut mieux 4GO et surtout il vaut mieux prendre le MBP que le MB blanc 2010...


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Office + iTunes + 256 MB bouffés par la carte graphique + le système... moi je trouve que 2GB c'est pas assez. Mon mac me lance 1,31 GB de dispo sur 4GB en lançant Word + Safari + iTunes...
> 
> Enfin j'ai déjà donné mon avis plus haut: 4GB sont la base à l'heure actuelle, 2GB c'et un peu limite...


Que dire des "pauvres" sous MacBook Air et leur 2Go !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

Pour mon mbp mid 2009 j'avais tout de suite pris 4Go notamment pour la virtualisation


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2010)

Qu'il y a une génération informatique de différence entre le MBA et les autres ordinateurs portables Apple 

Et puis, le MB devrait être livré avec 4 Go pour que son prix puisse être un peu concurrentiel. Même mon deuxième MB, acheté en décembre 2009, était livré d'usine avec 4 Go (lors d'une promotion en grande surface électronique).


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Qu'il y a une génération informatique de différence entre le MBA et les autres ordinateurs portables Apple
> 
> Et puis, le MB devrait être livré avec 4 Go pour que son prix puisse être un peu concurrentiel. Même mon deuxième MB, acheté en décembre 2009, était livré d'usine avec 4 Go (lors d'une promotion en grande surface électronique).


Mais ce que tu nous dis ce ne serait pas de l_'in_Tox par hasard ? Désolé, c'est ma journée blaguounettes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

La différence entre le MBA et les macbook c'est que le MBA en vu de sa taille on peut s'attendre a des performances en retrait, tout comme les netbooks comparé on PC (même si le MBA est beaucoup plus puissant que le MBA). Juste pour dire qu'on attend pas forcement les mêmes chose selon le modèle.

2 GO sa suffit, 4 GO c'est mieux. Voila mon avis, mais c'est vrai que de plus en plus on tend vers 4 GO minimum.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> La différence entre le MBA et les macbook c'est que le MBA en vu de sa taille on peut s'attendre a des performances en retrait, tout comme les netbooks comparé on PC (même si le 1) *MBA est beaucoup plus puissant que le MBA*). Juste pour dire qu'on attend pas forcement les mêmes chose selon le modèle.
> 
> 2 GO sa suffit, 4 GO c'est mieux. Voila mon avis, mais *2) c'est vrai que de plus en plus on tend vers 4 GO minimum*.


1) MacBook est plus puissant que le MacBook Air (j'ai rectifié) 

2) C'est sûr que 4 Go devient la norme (sauf pour MacBook et MacBook Air) car c'est Apple qui vend ses ordi ainsi équipés


----------



## Pouasson (29 Mai 2010)

Pour l'utilisation qu'il décrit pour sa copine, 2Go suffisent... ça ramera peut-être un poil avec le 'toshop lancé, et encore (en tout ça, si c'est de la retouche basique sur iPhoto, ça ramera que dalle).



> Office + iTunes + 256 MB bouffés par la carte graphique + le système... moi je trouve que 2GB c'est pas assez. Mon mac me lance 1,31 GB de dispo sur 4GB en lançant Word + Safari + iTunes...



Ça, ça me fait doucement rire quand même. Le système fait en fonction de ce qui est dispo. En gros, c'est pas parce que TOI ça te prend 2,7Go de RAM à l'instant t, que ça prend forcément tout le temps ça (et ne le fera pas sur une config à 2Go, logique). Faut quand même se dire que même avec 8Go de RAM, l'ordi finira par en prendre 4Go ou plus au bout d'un moment... ça voudrait dire que 4Go sont à peine suffisants?  


Je tenais juste à nuancer un peu tout ça. 

Pour le prix actuel des barrettes, une upgrade est envisageable de toute façon si madame trouve qu'elle rame trop. Mais si c'est précisément l'utilisation qu'elle en aura, les 2Go suffiront largement. Et encore une fois, rien n'empêchera de rajouter par la suite si besoin est. La politique du "je gonfle tout dès le début même si ça me sera pas forcément utile" m'a toujours laissé pantois.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> La politique du "je gonfle tout dès le début même si ça me sera pas forcément utile" m'a toujours laissé pantois.


Surtout avec le prix de la mémoire chez Apple, j'en perds mon latin


----------



## Hellix06 (29 Mai 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Pour l'utilisation qu'il décrit pour sa copine, 2Go suffisent... ça ramera peut-être un poil avec le 'toshop lancé, et encore (en tout ça, si c'est de la retouche basique sur iPhoto, ça ramera que dalle).
> 
> Ça, ça me fait doucement rire quand même. Le système fait en fonction de ce qui est dispo. En gros, c'est pas parce que TOI ça te prend 2,7Go de RAM à l'instant t, que ça prend forcément tout le temps ça (et ne le fera pas sur une config à 2Go, logique). Faut quand même se dire que même avec 8Go de RAM, l'ordi finira par en prendre 4Go ou plus au bout d'un moment... ça voudrait dire que 4Go sont à peine suffisants?
> 
> ...



TOI ça te laisse plutôt pantois, mais moi je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un mac avec 2GB tout en sachant qu'il faudra en acheter 4GB un jour ou l'autre. Sachant que tu gagnes en confort d'utilisation comme tu le dis si bien, puisque le mac a plus de place pour travailler.

Mais bon,  pas la peine de monter sur tes grands chevaux, surtout que je poste avec faits à l'appui, ce qui ne semble pas être ton cas...
Quant à l'instant t... je ne vois pas le rapport, à moins qu'un programme ne soit mal codé, la RAM dédiée a un programme se vide dès que ce dernier est quitté.
C'est évident que ça ne prendra pas 2,7GB sur 2GB :mouais: tu comptais m'apprendre un truc là? Parles plutôt su swap la prochaine fois...

La question du fil est de savoir si le macbook blanc 2010 au tarif de 999&#8364; vaut le coup.
La réponse est clairement non. À part es PC bas de gamme, 2GB de RAM n'existe plus sur les étals. C'est con mais c'est comme ça.
Tu pourras toujours upgrader ta RAM de ton Macbook, mais l'alu, le FW800, l'IR, le slot SD ça ne s'upgrade pas... Pas de chance, un macbook 4GB est sensiblement le même prix qu'un macbook pro de base.

Maintenant comme je le dis plus haut, c'est vous qui achetez, moi j'en ai rien a foutre c'est pas mon fric. Je donne des conseils, vous en faites ce que vous voulez.

PS: Quant au prix de la RAM sur l'AS, à part l'option 8GB, je vois pas ou est le problème avec les 2x2GB... 90&#8364; c'est le prix moyen du marché pour de  la DDR3 à 1067MHz...


----------



## Pouasson (30 Mai 2010)

Je monte pas sur mes grands chevaux.

Tu t'énerves tout seul mon grand là. ^^

Quant aux exemples à fournir, bein c'est simple, j'ai un MB de 2006, qui n'a "que" 2Go de RAM (DDR2 seulement aussi par rapport à la DDR3 du MB actuel au passage), et que j'ai largement de quoi faire avec ça pour l'utilisation de sa copine qu'il a décrite, c'est tout. 

Donc effectivement, 90&#8364; c'est peut-être rien pour toi, mais s'il est à 90&#8364; près (lui ou un autre), le MB de base avec ses 2Go s'acquittera amplement de ce pour quoi il est envisagé dans ce fil (du moins pour la question précédente). 

Pour une utilisation plus poussée, les 4Go, voire un MBP seraient effectivement plus appropriés, mais dans le cas présent, ça ne me semble pas nécessaire (si la limite est le budget encore une fois... mais si les 90&#8364; ne sont pas un problème, bien entendu que 4Go seront plus confortables que 2Go, ça va de soi... c'est juste de dire que c'est indispensable qui me chiffonne, keep cool ).


----------



## Hellix06 (30 Mai 2010)

Mea culpa. Je suis un peu sensible ses temps-ci


----------



## Pouasson (30 Mai 2010)

Y'a pas de soucis, il est vrai que j'aurais pu éviter le "doucement rigoler", mais je ne pensais pas du tout à mal.. ^_^ 

Bisous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

DDR2 ou DDR3 la différence se fait surtout au niveau consommation, pas au niveau des performances.

Même si moi la les 2GO me "suffise", on va plus dire que je m'en contente, et que 4 GO sa aurait été mieux. 

Juste pour le bureau étendu par exemple il vaut mieux 4GO


----------



## D@yD@y (1 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Mon laptop vient de me lacher et je suis moi aussi a la recherche d'un nouvel ordinateur.
J'etais jusqu'a maintenant sur PC mais souhaite vivement repasser sur Mac suite a tous les problemes que j'ai pu rencontrer sur PC.
N'y connaissant pas grand chose, je pensais prendre un macbook 13 pouces d'entree de gamme mais apres avoir lu tout ce que vous avez dit, j'hesite maintenant 

Je suis etudiant en economie et n'utilise aucun logiciel necessitant une memoire importante.

Mon utilisation pourrait se resumer a: Office (Word pour la saisie et Exel pour les tableurs), Internet, iTunes, et puis pas grand chose de plus. Un peu de telechargement, mais pour ce qui est audiovisuel j'ai deja tout ce qu'il faut chez moi (tele ecran plat, lecteur DVD avec port USB...)

Voila, j'espere que vous pourrez m'eclairer davantage, j'avoue que cette histoire de 2Go/4Go m'intrigue un peu...

Ah oui, l'achat est imminent car je demarre un boulot dans une semaine necessitant un portable.

Merci a tous.


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2010)

Si tu as lu l'ensemble des interventions, tu sais le plus important : la différence de prix entre MB et MBP ne justifie pas un écart pécunier aussi faible.

L'histoire des 2 ou 4 Go est surtout un argument pour montrer qu'il n'y a que 60.- &#8364; de différence, à configuration égale, pour un certain nombre d'accessoires en plus sur le MBP (dont les ports infrarouge et SD et le clavier rétroéclairé).

Ensuite, le MBP emmène cette satanée vitre génératrice d'un peu plus de reflets, selon l'usage, cela peut être gênant...

Bref, à toi de voir, sachant que 2 Go permettent un usage bureautique serein (sauf si on a le nez rivé sur le moniteur système  ).

Regarde toujours le test Macgé ! Ça peut aussi aider


----------



## D@yD@y (1 Juin 2010)

Merci Tox pour ton aide. Je suis alle voir le test MacGe, ca m'a un peu aide.

La question est donc: le mac book et ses 2Go sont-ils suffisants pour l'utilisation que je compte en faire (decrite plus haut)?? Et que veux tu dire par "sauf si on a le nez rive sur le moniteur systeme"??


----------



## Hellix06 (1 Juin 2010)

D@yD@y a dit:


> Merci Tox pour ton aide. Je suis alle voir le test MacGe, ca m'a un peu aide.
> 
> La question est donc: le mac book et ses 2Go sont-ils suffisants pour l'utilisation que je compte en faire (decrite plus haut)?? Et que veux tu dire par "sauf si on a le nez rive sur le moniteur systeme"??



Je crois qu'il parle de moi ^^


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2010)

Pas plus de toi que de moi 

Disons que l'on peut utiliser un MB avec 2 Go en usage bureautique sans contrainte importante. Mais si on commence à scruter l'allocation de la mémoire, on constate souvent qu'elle est entièrement distribuée...


----------



## D@yD@y (1 Juin 2010)

Ok les gars merci pour vos conseils. Je crois que je vais m'orienter vers le MBP.
Et desole pour les accents je suis sur un "English keyboard" et je galere deja assez comme ca avec les "a" et les "q" pour vous mettre les accents :rateau:


----------



## yotraxx (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je profite de ce topic pour vous poser une question: Travaillant dans l'audiovisuel, j'utilise beaucoup des logiciels tels qu'after effects, Final cut ou maya 2009 sur le Macbook pro i7 2010 que m'a fournit ma boite.

Celui-ci est équipé de 8Go de RAM et je suis sous Snow Leopard.

Mais voilà, lorsque je lance After CS4, celui-ci m'indique quelque chose du genre "4% utilisés sur 4Go"... Je me demande alors si ces softs exploitent réellement toute la mémoire dispo ou s'ils se contentent d'une partie due à un adressage 32 bits (le cas de la CS4 si je ne me trompe pas).

Y a-t-il un limite de gestion comme sur XP 32bits ?

Merci d'avance de vos contributions.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

3 GO et quelques max en 32 bits


----------



## yotraxx (1 Juin 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> 3 GO et quelques max en 32 bits



Même si SL est nativement en 64bits ? Les softs 32 bits ne gèrent donc que 3Go sous Mac OS X ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

yotraxx a dit:


> Même si SL est nativement en 64bits ? Les softs 32 bits ne gèrent donc que 3Go sous Mac OS X ?



Il gère les applications 64 bits même avec un noyau en 32 bits (il faut un processeur 64 bits quand même hein), donc c'est selon ton application il me semble ... Attend d'autre avis ...

C'est pas MAC OS en gros qui limite ( je me suis trompé donc ) mais les applications ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

Arghhh ne mélangeons pas tout !

Pour que tu puisses allouer plus de 3Go de RAM à un logiciel, il faut que ton OS soit compatible 64bit (et donc forcément que ton processeur puisse gérer l'adressage 64bit - _en passant les processeurs actuels ne sont pas 64bit à proprement parlé, mais supportent les OS 64bit et gèrent l'adressage sur 64bit_ -).
Maintenant pour que ton logiciel en question puisse tirer partie de plus de 3Go de RAM, il faut que ce dernier soit encodé en 64bit. 
Au final, pour pouvoir utiliser sous un soft plus de 3Go de RAM il faut : OS compatible 64bit + logiciel encodé en 64bit. 

P.S. : un noyau 32bit gère très bien l'adressage 64bit, comme le prouve SL sur des machines datées d'avant middle 2009 (je pense aux MBP notamment).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Oui en gros MAC OS nativement est en 32 bits mais supporte le 64 bits


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui en gros MAC OS nativement est en 32 bits mais supporte le 64 bits



 plutôt _gère_ le 64bit  :rateau:


----------



## yotraxx (1 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ces éclaircissements...

Mais j'étais (et je le suis encore) persuadé que Snow Leopard était véritablement un système 64 bits: Il me semble que le processeur qui équipe mon MBP 2010 i7 EST aussi un 64 bits ! Ou je me trompe complètement ?

Moi qui comptait acheter la CS5 pour son adressage 64, ça me refroidit un peu du coup 

Comme vous le voyez, les choses ne sont pas tout à fait claires encore... Merci de vous pencher sur la question en tous cas...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

yotraxx a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je profite de ce topic pour vous poser une question: Travaillant dans l'audiovisuel, j'utilise beaucoup des logiciels tels qu'after effects, Final cut ou maya 2009 sur le Macbook pro i7 2010 que m'a fournit ma boite.
> 
> ...



Concernant ton problème, CS4 sous Windows existe en 64bit mais sous Mac CS4 est en 32bit, ce qui explique tes 4Go reconnus. Si tu passes sous CS5 for Mac (qui est en 64bit) alors tu pourras utiliser tes 8Go de ton MBP 2010 sans soucis 

P.S. : pour te rassurer sur mon MBP middle 2009 Core 2 Duo avec Snow Leopard, j'utilise un soft MATLAB de calcul scientifique (MATLAB version R2009b *64bit* for Mac) et mes 8Go de RAM sont reconnus et utilisés par ce dernier


----------



## yotraxx (1 Juin 2010)

Parfait !

C'est l'information dont j'avais besoin, donc merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

N'hésite pas à nous faire un retour sur la bête


----------



## skapple (3 Juin 2010)

La fnac propose actuellement à ses adhérents le MB de 2.26Ghz (donc celui qui vient d'être remplacé) au prix de 900 avec 4Go de ram. Vaut-il mieux opter pour cette offre ou pour le nouveau MB sorti fin mai avec une meilleure batterie mais 2Go de ram? (dans mon cas le nouveau MB me couterait 930)

Le lien de la fnac : http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-2...-3-TFT-Blanc-4-Go-DDR3/a2880976/w-4?PID=50270


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Le mieux serai le nouveau MB avec 4GO, après même si la CG est à peine plus puissante, il a une autonomie de 10 heures, donc je prendrai quand même celui à 930 euros, enfin non je prendrai le MBP 13"


----------



## xeres (7 Juin 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Trouver des machines beaucoup plus performante aux alentours de 700 euros, je trouve pas sa positif.



mais qui a pour systeme s'exploitation ? (windows)  

avec un ecran ? ( pourri) 

et des composant ? du plus chinois possible meme si je ni pas que les macbook doive avoir du chinois dans le ventre

et tou sa pour une duré de batterie 4 fois moins rentable et un service après vente caca boudin ^^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> mais qui a pour systeme s'exploitation ? (windows)
> 
> avec un ecran ? ( pourri)
> 
> ...



Marrant cet avis, déjà concernant windows, windows 7 est bien, beaucoup mieux que vista et surtout très réactif.

Ensuite pour l'écran il me semble que tu as quelques train de retard, les écrans de portable APPLE sont loin d'être les meilleurs, suffit de faire un tour sur le forum ...

Pour la batterie sa s'explique de façon assez simple, windows pompe plus déjà, ensuite la carte graphique et oui essaye sur MAC de la solliciter tu verras l'autonomie qui se rapproche très vite des PC, c'est à dire 3h-4h pour les PC moyen de gamme.

Pour le servir après vente, windows n'étant pas un fabriquant de hardware ... Selon la marque il y a plus ou moins des bons SAV, il faut pas croire mais c'est juste depuis les applestore que MAC à un petit avantage, mais au final les pièces sont pas forcement disponible de suite donc sa peut revenir au même ... 

Alors oui le design est mieux, oui mac OS sur certains points est meilleur, mais le prix n'est pas justifié pour moi. Ensuite oui APPLE c'est made in china.

C'est un peu du H.S. là  mais bon moi a part le prix (encore je suis bien tombé) je n'ai rien contre APPLE, ni contre les PC.


----------



## David_b (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> mais qui a pour systeme s'exploitation ? (windows)
> 
> avec un ecran ? ( pourri)
> 
> ...



Euh, ouais mais non... 

Ton  Mac n'est pas fabriqué à la main dans l'atelier d'un artisan californien qui, l'après-midi, range son fer à souder pour aller surfer ou draguer les filles (ou les garçons, hein). Comme (presque) tous les ordis, il est fabriqué à la chaîne par des ouvriers asiatiques sous-payés.

Quant à l'écran... celui des MacBook est meilleur aujourd'hui, mais celui du MacBook 2006/2007 était une daube question rendu des couleurs. Et la vitre des MBP/iMac est un hérésie dictée par le seul souci de créer un effet design et d'homogénéité à travers la gamme Apple (iPhone, iPad, iMac, MBP). C'est une saleté d'attrape reflets et poussières (demande à ceux qui en ont derrière la vitre, justement).

Quant à la batterie, oui elle est excellente. Mais ce n'est pas exclusif à Apple : Sony m'a vendu un portable qui tenait 7h réelle, il y déjà _6 ans de ça_ (compare avec l'autonomie des Mac de l'époque), et son descendant actuel est encore plus performant. Même mon Thinkpad tient plus de 10h sur une batterie (avec la batterie étendue, car j'ai le choix de la batterie), avec le WiFi allumé, pour un poids total de moins de 2 kilos.
Etc.

Quant à Windows 7, certes ce n'est pas OSX mais c'est un put*in de bon OS qui fera sans mal oublier l'antédiluvien XP et ce monstre ignoble qu'était Vista.

Apple n'est pas une bulle de perfection dans un océan de merde


----------



## Pouasson (8 Juin 2010)

Mince j'dois distribuer d'autres points avant de t'en donner, mais le c&#339;ur y est!


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

Dsl si je ne fait que parler par experience 

hp, dell , asus et sony j'ai tester tout sa et j'ai jamais garder plus de 2 ans sans parler des beug interminable en une journée qui ne fait que stresser l'utilisateur 

Sony vaio ok c'est de la qualiter ok je suis daccord mais windows 7 detromper vous c'est ( incroyablement stable au debut) apres au fils des mois tien sa refait penser a vista essayer de faire tenir un windows 7  3 ans sans reformatage ou tout autre utilitaire de restauration 

apres chaque personne a son avis moi je parlerai que par experience sa fait maintenant quelque moi que je suis sur mac j'ai eu

0 beug 

aucun souci contrairement a beaucoup ( jaunisse, disque dur etc...) 

sans parler de l'OS qui est merveilleusement stable meme après des mois d'utilisation


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> Dsl si je ne fait que parler par experience
> 
> hp, dell , asus et sony j'ai tester tout sa et j'ai jamais garder plus de 2 ans sans parler des beug interminable en une journée qui ne fait que stresser l'utilisateur
> 
> ...



n'importe quoi ....


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Juin 2010)

Windows 7 64bit depuis 4 mois sur mon MBP et sur mon PC de travail... Pas 1 seul bug jusqu'ici... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Windows 7 64bit depuis 4 mois sur mon MBP et sur mon PC de travail... Pas 1 seul bug jusqu'ici... :sleep:



Puis il a même pas 3 ans windows 7, puis quand les gens comprendront que c'est une mauvaise utilisation de l'OS qui le rend instable on aura fait un grand pas. Windows ou MAC OS tu installes pleins de cochonnerie dessus ils deviendront tout les deux instables.


----------



## Pouasson (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> Dsl si je ne fait que parler par experience
> 
> hp, dell , asus et sony j'ai tester tout sa et j'ai jamais garder plus de 2 ans sans parler des beug interminable en une journée qui ne fait que stresser l'utilisateur
> 
> ...




Finalement, le seul défaut de Win7, c'est de fâcher les gens avec la langue Française?  :love:


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Bah perso je pense que ça dépend beaucoup de la config pour Windows car Apple fait des drivers spécifique pour des plateforme spécifique alors que micrososft fait le plus possible de driver "générique" et c'est les fabricant des produits tiers qui font leur propre driver ... et là vient le problème sur 2 PC différant avec la même config par exemple marque de carte mère et chipset différant win7 peut se comporter totalement différemment. Perso 7 sous ma config plante ne permanence avec des BSOD presque toute les semaines et XP plante aléatoirement ... et devinez ... une fois bien optimisée vista tourne ... comme une horloge ! L'OS en lui même est toujours bon le problème est ce qu'il y a autour 

En ce qui concerne les 2 Go et 4 Go pour l'utilisation décrite 2 Go suffiront mais 4 Go deviendront nécessaire à long terme car OS X et les logiciels deviennent de plus en plus gourmands

En ce qui concerne la fabrication chinoise ... toutes les marques sous traitent en Chine ... et ne dite pas que la qualité d'un macbook est supérieur à celle d'un ordi Sony (au même prix) c'est pareil. Par contre au niveau de la batterie sur les portable bas de gamme PC genre (Acer, eMachine (même marque) Toshiba et Dell (bas de gamme)) la batterie ne vas pas plus de 2500-4000 mAh donc si on a un écran 15" ça vas mais la même batterie avec un écran 17" l'autonomie sera presque réduite à 1 heure ...

Donc voila mon avis


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bah perso je pense que ça dépend beaucoup de la config pour Windows car Apple fait des drivers spécifique pour des plateforme spécifique alors que micrososft fait le plus possible de driver "générique" et c'est les fabricant des produits tiers qui font leur propre driver ... et là vient le problème sur 2 PC différant avec la même config par exemple marque de carte mère et chipset différant win7 peut se comporter totalement différemment. Perso 7 sous ma config plante ne permanence avec des BSOD presque toute les semaines et XP plante aléatoirement ... et devinez ... une fois bien optimisée vista tourne ... comme une horloge ! L'OS en lui même est toujours bon le problème est ce qu'il y a autour
> 
> En ce qui concerne les 2 Go et 4 Go pour l'utilisation décrite 2 Go suffiront mais 4 Go deviendront nécessaire à long terme car OS X et les logiciels deviennent de plus en plus gourmands
> 
> ...



je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- : c'est quoi ton PC ? Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai du mal a y croire. A moins que tu sois avec un P3 et 256 mo de RAM.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Ah je m'y attendais à ce que l'on me le demande, et moi aussi je sais pas du tout pourquoi 7 ne fonctionne pas sur ma config

MSI K9N Neo-F (carte mère notée comme non compatible avec OS 86 alors que ça fonctionne très bien)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ socket AM2 @ 2.4 Ghz
2 Gb de ram Corsair XMS2 DDR-II PC 5400
Nvidia (générique Twintech) Geforce 8800 GT 512 Mo DDR-III
DD Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 250 Gb SATA-II 7200 tours
et une Alim Enermex Liberty ELT-400AWT

Tout ça avec Win Vista + Ubuntu + OS X 86 en triple boot

Donc voila ma config est pas trop à la traine à part peut être le pross mais c'est pour ça que je l'ai overclokée à 2.4 au lieu de 2.2 ... mais pour ceux qui le pense le problème de 7 et de ma config ne viennent pas de ça

Voila Artguillaume

PS : xeres merci, mon raisonnement n'était pas si mauvais que ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Oui enfin si tu as une config pas terrible quand même ...

C'est un avis personnel mais intel est meilleurs niveau compatibilité avec windows, ensuite MSI c'est moyen, ta CG moyen, le reste ca va, enfaite tu as juste le principal qui est pas terrible


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Ma CG moyen lol Crysis tourne à fond ... en plus cette cg se vend toujours Nvidia à juste flasher les Bios et hop elle est passer en 9800GT et GTS 250 .. et toujours le même GPU G92B .. ma carte est plus puissante que la 4870 des iMac lol ... à la limite je suis CPU limited avec le pross, et mon pross et pourris je l'admet. Par contre Intel n'as rien a voir avec la compatibilité et je les hais il se la pètent à max non plutôt AMD ... qualité/prix c'est eux après Intel avec les i7 performance un peu mieux

Mais ma config ne devrais avoir aucun mal sous 7

PS : Je préfère MSI à Asus et compagnie .. ma CM à 3 ans et mas pas laché ma vielle Asus A7N8X-X m'al aché au bout de 2 ans ... Après on peut pas juger comme ça mais bon


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui enfin si tu as une config pas terrible quand même ...
> 
> C'est un avis personnel mais intel est meilleurs niveau compatibilité avec windows, ensuite MSI c'est moyen, ta CG moyen, le reste ca va, enfaite tu as juste le principal qui est pas terrible



carte graphique moyen ? ^^ mon pote tourne a seven avec une chipset integrer


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Pour la CG je parlai de la marque, il vaut mieux homogénéisé une config, CM+CG de même marque, pour le processeur bah si sa change justement, j'ai le même processeur que toi sur un ordinateur chez moi qui n'est pas à moi et qui tourne aussi sur vista, mais j'ai pas mit 7 dessus ....

A ta place j'aurai quand même prit un intel ...  et si pour la compatibilité sa joue, d'ailleurs c'était un gros défaut d'AMD au début, mais sa a peut être changé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------




xeres a dit:


> carte graphique moyen ? ^^ mon pote tourne a seven avec une chipset integrer



Et alors les netbooks aussi tourne avec une CG intégré et windows 7, on parle bien d'un ordinateur fixe là ?


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

Et alors les netbooks aussi tourne avec une CG intégré et windows 7, on parle bien d'un ordinateur fixe là ?[/QUOTE]

c'est coi le rapport ? juste pour te dire qu'avec une chipset integrer on fait tourner seven alors 8800 gt 512 mo moyen pour seven ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> Et alors les netbooks aussi tourne avec une CG intégré et windows 7, on parle bien d'un ordinateur fixe là ?



c'est coi le rapport ? juste pour te dire qu'avec une chipset integrer on fait tourner seven alors 8800 gt 512 mo moyen pour seven ...[/QUOTE]

Mais tout le monde le sais sa, juste que la c'est un ordinateur fixe et a moins de faire que de la bureautique on a tendance a mettre des vrais CG  et encore une fois c'est pas le modèle mais la marque que je n'affectionne pas trop, sa reste un avis personnel ...


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

petetre mais une ati equivalente sera tout aussi puissante pour seven suffi que la carte soit compatible avec les dernier pilote


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Bah CG MSI et cm MSI sa n'a pas de grande importance car les design et lac CG reste le même c'est seulement le fabricant du PCB qui change donc rien pour la compatibilité.

AMD et Intel la guerre éternelle par contre niveau compatibilité c'est iddentique

Après le PC qui a le même pross doit pouvoir tourner sur 7 à condition d'avoir une CG qui supporte bien aero pas une 8400 GS  ou un truk du genre. le problème avec 7 doit être itinérant à ma config j'imagine mais perso je me prends pas la tête étant donné que 7 n'est plus optimisable comme vista et ils ont faity un vrais chantier dans la base des registre sans compter le niveau menu démarrer que j'aime moyen


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

j'ai un amis qui tourne dessus depuis quelque mois et qui rencontre les meme beug qu'avec vista 
donc si c'est a cause d'imcopatibiliter et tous sa c'est bizard car il a quan meme une bonne configue


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

C'était plus au début que AMD avait quelque problème avec windows ils ont du être réglé, enfin j'espère.

Mais la ou AMD est pas bon c'est surtout niveau performance le X2 et pas terrible, j'ai un ordi pas à moi mais chez moi qui a le même processeur ils va un poil plus vite que mon P4 et se fait laminer par les C2D.


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Juin 2010)

Bah oui mais mon pross il à bientôt 4 ans et c'était du bas de gamme par contre il se fait pas laminer par un P4 ... j'ai un P4 2.8 Ghz (avec l'hypertreaning) core northwood et il est 2 fois moins puissant (d'après benchmark Everest) ... Après si tu compare mon pross à un X2 3800+ il est plus puissant malgré que j'ai que un coeur. Et ne le compare pas au Core 2 Duo car là c'est pas comparable. En ce qui concerne les nouveaux Phenom II X4 et X6 il explose tout les Core 2 Duo et arrivent à la cheville des i7.

J'ai aussi des AMD depuis les premiers K5, K6, Athlon et Duron ... et le reste et j'ai jamais eu de problème de compatibilité ou quoique ce sois d'autre ... et j'ai l'impression que t'ai pro Intel.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Tu as un P4 socket 478 ? 

J'ai dis laminer par les C2D non?

Pas par le P4 je les trouves trop proche même si l'AMD est "plus puissant" encore heureux. 

Moi oui je suis pro intel, enfin non je préfère intel, cela dis j'ai quand même testé AMD, je dois avoir les mêmes config que moi, P4 (mon ordi fixe=station multimédia), et celui pas à moi qui est un peu près comme le tient AMD X2 3500 plus. 

Après Phenom II X4 et X6 j'ai pas encore testé ni regardé, mais pour mon utilisation un C2D me conviendrai alors je pense pas chercher plus puissant.... Enfin un ordi fixe avec un proc AMD sa me gêne pas trop, un portable oui.


----------

